
Apple reportedly considering buying Beats Electronics for $3.2 billion - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/8/5696652/apple-reportedly-considering-buying-beats-electronics-for-3-2-billion
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961)

Other submissions, some have up-votes, some have comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717995)

------
anderzole
This would be Apple's largest acquisition in company history. What would Beats
in-house at Apple provide that's compelling?

~~~
mantrax5
That's the interesting question. Because the answer is: nothing.

